# Test results came in - asking for advice



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

Howdy,

I'm a little late to the game, but I did get a soil test in through soil savvy because I didn't want to drop anything without a clue. Oddly enough, this was not what I expected. I guess I'll start with the most embarrassing one. Would a synthetic be in my best interested to get things into swing?










I'm looking at my choices, one of the local establishments sells a 0-0-60 potash, and they have a 20-0-10 winterizer. Am I ok breaking the numbers down to fix the 10% potassium overlap from the winterizer or am I going the wrong route?

As for Iron, micros, and my pH I was wondering what my options were. Is there a formula or online calculator to get the pH down (as in how much to use and what to use)? I've seen multiple mentions of elemental sulfur, but no calculations or methods.

I guess the next thing, is maintaining the course. When would I look to test again, and what is the best way to maintain until then without having a direct course to remediate? My yard is anywhere from thin to patchy, so I am hoping I can thicken things up a little bit before summer kicks in (probably in 5 minutes).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My thoughts on  soil savvy in the first post.


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

g-man said:


> My thoughts on  soil savvy in the first post.


It's a good read, and you are very fair and reasonable in your statements. I guess it sucks to be me right now.

I'll keep things loose and continue to send out tests.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

ninja[Sloth said:


> " post_id=159771 time=1557974092 user_id=2271]
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> ...


Even though G-Man is likely right about potential issues with the test. I don't think that it is 'unsafe' to go ahead and apply the recommended nitrogen and potassium. Rather than spend another $20 on a soil test, I would probably just go with ammonium sulfate, 0-0-50, sulfur and FAS for the year. Then next year go with a different soil test. But I am cheap  Let's pretend that the results are artificially low due to the testing method (maybe reporting 'correct' values but incorrect suggestion due to testing method)...what really are the negative side effects?

-Excess nitrogen is not a huge deal (assuming you do not throw it all down at once of course). You might get more growth than desired, but it's not a huge deal. It also will not stay in your soil and be a multi year 'problem' like some other minerals. 
-Also excess potassium is not typically a huge problem. I have heard that it can limit the plants ability to utilize Ca and Mg, which may even be a positive in your case given they are so high.
-As far as pH, I find it unlikely that the results would be 'wrong' enough for this to be a problem. There have been some recent posts on here about whether sulfur is even worthwhile for pH because it takes so much over a long time. And you could simply be fighting the natural tendencies in your area, ground water, etc. Maybe hold off until you can do the same test multiple years in a row to see if it is worthwhile for you.
-FAS is foliar applied. I don't think that the long term impact will be huge given the actual lbs/1ksf that will go back into the soil when you mow.

I guess I am saying, I think I would still do all these things. Regroup next year and retest before altering the plan again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Drewmey here is a soil tested with two different methods (soil savvy and waypoint). The pH is very different and the Mn to Fe ratios.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9473


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Drewmey here is a soil tested with two different methods (soil savvy and waypoint). The pH is very different and the Mn to Fe ratios.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9473


I can't tell if those tests were from the same soil sample? Done around the same time period? Sounds like not to both. That being said they are quite different.

What I was trying to say though is that having too much nitrogen or potassium is not a huge deal. Therefore, go ahead and apply them since the test results say to (whether correct or not). Even if the test is wrong, it's not catastrophic for those two items. I also would hold off on the sulfur a year until you can do the same test over and over again, as I mentioned. And again, if you aren't seeing the green response that you want, FAS is not going to hurt anything. I have been applying FAS more based on the results I am seeing visually than what my actual soil test says.

People with larger lawns may feel different, but spending an additional ~$40 ($20 for front and $20 for back) on a second soil test would not be worth it for me on a 5ksf lawn. $40 is about what I spend on fertilizer in either spring or fall. Therefore, I would ride with the non-detrimental options and retest again next year. No harm, no foul. To each his own though. If budget permits, retesting with someone who has an established/known testing method is definitely the better option.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Excellent points. :thumbup:


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @Drewmey here is a soil tested with two different methods (soil savvy and waypoint). The pH is very different and the Mn to Fe ratios.
> ...


The test are not from the same time, the soil savvy was done December of last year and waypoint was just done this month. I can see how NPK and micros can very but was pretty blown away by the pH difference. And my yard is not very big I have under 4,000sqft so I wouldn't think it could vary that much as I don't have much of a yard to grab samples from.

I agree spending money on 2 test on small yard is not something I would recommend as your not going to see a big difference. The only reason I did was I am nerding out and running 2 different fertilizers to see the difference of affects they have if any difference.


----------

